# Motor Trend: "Audi of America will continue to sell the new A3 Sportback in at least limited versions"



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

January 2013 Motor Trend, quoting AoA President Scott Keogh and 

Read more: 

http://www.motortrend.com/features/...all_sedan_will_there_be_an_rs3/#ixzz2FQaVZB8o


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Interesting.

This - _In other Audi news, our RS3 skeptic says the next TTS will be powered by a five-cylinder engine, not a four, making 280-300 hp. _

Makes me wonder where the S3 will sit if they both come (both in price and HP).


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

dmorrow said:


> Interesting.
> 
> This - _In other Audi news, our RS3 skeptic says the next TTS will be powered by a five-cylinder engine, not a four, making 280-300 hp. _
> 
> Makes me wonder where the S3 will sit if they both come (both in price and HP).


Hmm. That is interesting. I'm not a gambler, but I would put good money on us receiving the S3 within a short time of the A3 sedan here in the US. As for the TT intel - that's interesting, and considering the MK III TT sounds like it's going to be radically different from the current model, I wouldn't be surprised if there will be some Audi Ultra work going on there and some downsizing of power plants as a result of the weight loss. I'm thinking in terms of lighter = more expensive targeting for the TT.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

this is good news, now lets see it!


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> Interesting.
> 
> This - _In other Audi news, our RS3 skeptic says the next TTS will be powered by a five-cylinder engine, not a four, making 280-300 hp. _
> 
> Makes me wonder where the S3 will sit if they both come (both in price and HP).


Got to thinking about this, this morning when I re-read the article.

May recall, the S5 originally came with the 4.2L V8 found in the B6 and B7 S4's. After the refresh, it also received the 3.0T. 

Obviously speculation, but wondering now, if the TTS does get the 2.5T, and the S3 although originally receives the 2.0T, if during the facelift it will receive the 2.5T. 

Just based on this alone, as long as the A3 receives the 200hp (and S-Line package), I have no care for the S3 unless it has a 2.5T in it. If Audi wakes up and puts the 2.5T in the S3 to make it more 'B5', OR offer the RS3, I will trade in my A3 in a second.


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

Sloppy grammar. 'Continue to sell the new A3 Sportback'.

They don't currently sell the new A3 Sportback, so they can't 'continue' per se. But picking nits aside, that'd be awesome if the sedan is the primary configuration, but the TDI is a Sportback or maybe the hybrid or eTron. WHEN is my question. The Jetta is already Hybrid here.


----------



## mookieblaylock (Sep 25, 2005)

Rudy_H said:


> , I have no care for the S3 unless it has a 2.5T in it. If Audi wakes up and puts the 2.5T in the S3 to make it more 'B5', OR offer the RS3, I will trade in my A3 in a second.



:thumbup: but this aoa and that means it's not happening


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

mookieblaylock said:


> :thumbup: but this aoa and that means it's not happening


unfortunately i agree. The TT-RS was a neat Facebook Poll but I can damn near guarantee that more people would have rather gone to the RS3. 

Also the fact that Audi has completely ditched the wagon in America outside of the All Road. I feel as if they have forgotten about the original fans that got us all to this spot of appreciating the brand. 

That being said, I did own an Aviator Grey TT225 (When I didn't have kids) which was a fun car. I can only imagine a TT-RS. However, I can only afford one car at a time and I don't want to drive our SUV when I can drive something that can still fit our 2 kids and be fun/engaging/spacious enough (i.e.:hatch NOT sedan)

Anyway, /endrant

Sorry, I'm just rambling and getting tired of waiting on rumors. (Trying to be patient though) Hopefully we should have more information by Detroit Auto Show...

Have a good Christmas Everyone


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

It was almost 2 years ago when Audi showed their prototype. I can't believe it's taken so long to reveal the production version. Mazda has done the same with the Mazda 6 which to me, almost looks old to my eye and it hasn't reached dealerships yet!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> I have no care for the S3 unless it has a 2.5T in it. If Audi wakes up and puts the 2.5T in the S3 to make it more 'B5', OR offer the RS3, I will trade in my A3 in a second.


The S3 will definitely not receive the 2.5T, that will be reserved for the RS3. No question about it. The S3 will be the 2.0TFSI as demonstrated at the Paris Autoshow reveal. 

Whether or not the RS3 will make its way to North America is a whole different ball of wax.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> It was almost 2 years ago when Audi showed their prototype. I can't believe it's taken so long to reveal the production version. Mazda has done the same with the Mazda 6 which we me almost old to my eye by now and it hasn't reached dealerships yet!


I agree with your frustration, but remember that Audi has spent the last two years pushing a LOT of new product out the door: A6, A7, A8, facelifted A4, A5, Q5, A1. They're also capacity constrained at this point. Remember that capacity also includes things like engine production and other sub-assemblies, not to mention third party vendor parts and components.

Mazda, on the other hand has a much smaller portfolio and they are likely able to move a bit more quickly as a result. 

With the new Gyor, Hungary expansion coming online in the next few weeks and hitting full production by May (engine manufacturing expansion along with a full press shop, body shop, paint shop and assembly expansion), a big bottleneck will be removed.


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> a big bottleneck will be removed.


The biggest bottleneck we have is with AoA not having the necessary 'spherical objects' to get the Sportback over here.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Besides the long gestation period for the a3 sedan, another major frustration is the fact that the tdi will not come with a manual transmission and I'll have to pay 1600 dollars for a transmission I actually don't want or buy the gas version. Vw brings manuals with their diesels, why not Audi ? I thought being a premium brand means choice?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

It's odd we blame the manufacturers for not bringing many different variations of cars that haven't sold well here in the past (wagons, manuals and even diesels to an extent). If there was sufficient demand they would bring them. Anyone here willing to guarantee a certain level of sales to Audi for these models or pay a huge premium to support the small number of sales?


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

my impression is that people who want manual transmissions and hatches tend to be very insistent on buying those formats. if they are not offered these they move on to another company. i have never owned an automatic car and have no intention of buying one. i don't think audi would cannibalize sales from the jetta by offering a manual transmission with their diesel, as the jetta has been moved down market quite a bit.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

kevlartoronto said:


> my impression is that people who want manual transmissions and hatches tend to be very insistent on buying those formats. if they are not offered these they move on to another company. from my perspective, i have never owned an automatic car and have no intention of buying one. i would really like a diesel as well. i don't think audi will cannibalize sales from their sedan since they appeal to different people. same goes for offering a manual transmission.


Good luck on the A3 AWD Sportback Manual Diesel. If Audi doesn't bring it, where will all 10 of you go (especially in this price range)? 

What do all of these manual transmission hatch customers buy now (in this price range)?

If you don't require the above, which one's will you accept? Because that is what it will come to.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

i'm not saying people want or absolutely need all of these options together. i personally could go with either the sportback or sedan but really am wanting the diesel manual transmission combo. having a manual transmission is a top priority for me. vw offers this combo in almost everyone of their cars, why not audi? again, luxury means choice and if audi is intent on catching up to bmw they will have to broaden their options to the consumer.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> again, luxury means choice and if audi is intent on catching up to bmw they will have to broaden their options to the consumer.


Not that I completely disagree with you, kevlartoronto, but the sales reality is that manual transmission _anything_ is now a niche - and a shrinking one. 

As for BMW, you'll notice that their automatic transmission is now standard and you can now downselect to a manual, but the price stays the same. It's a subtle change, but considering that something like fewer than 5% of BMWs sold any longer have a manual transmission - it's a harbinger of the future. 

Consider also that Audi is selling a significantly higher proportion of their cars with either tiptronic or s-tronic transmissions even in Europe. 

Audi of America is saddled with a bigger burden: increase sales volume as quickly and profitably as possible in the shortest amount of time possible to meet the corporate goals for 2018. The guys sitting in product planning and development know the sales numbers intimately and understand that niche powertrains that may sell a few hundred or thousand per year aren't really going to help them reach their goal - and will burden the bottom line. The margins on the A3 are much tighter than they are on the 4, 6, 7 and 8. Ergo, selling a handful of RS7s may be profitable whereby the break-even point on a niche powertrain A3 would require substantially higher volume.

Fast forward ten years from now when Audi is selling 200-250,000 units in North America and the chances for niche powertrains may increase substantially. Right now the name of the game is to get as many units into the hands of as many buyers as possible.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

i agree with you travis but i still find it perplexing that vw is able and willing to offer manual transmissions in the majority of their cars, including their diesels, but audi doesn't. here in canada even the passat tdi is offered in a diesel.

not only do you have to create new models to create higher sales, you need to broaden the options of your existing models. more engine choices, more transmission choices etc. 

clearly audi has some major gaps in their lineup from where the majority of their sales will develop but they should also recognize that satisfying the niche consumer is important. how about a diesel in the a4 or v6? personally, i think they should try to bring the 3 door a3 or the a1 sportback. a little overlap with the golf lineup isn't a terrible thing. as for the sportback a3? it's very unique in the market and they should absolutely continue to bring it. the a3 sedan sedan will no question end up filling the biggest gap. a convertible and coupe a3 would be great too. how about a baby a7 hatch?


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

Travis Grundke said:


> Not that I completely disagree with you, kevlartoronto, but the sales reality is that manual transmission _anything_ is now a niche - and a shrinking one.
> 
> As for BMW, you'll notice that their automatic transmission is now standard and you can now downselect to a manual, but the price stays the same. It's a subtle change, but considering that something like fewer than 5% of BMWs sold any longer have a manual transmission - it's a harbinger of the future.
> 
> ...


I think perceptions have to change in order to keep the manual option available and it's a relatively simple solution. Let manual transmissions go from being categorized as a base transmission....or in Travis's words,"downselect" to a *performance option* with a reasonable price bump- maybe as part of an enhanced performance package on the entry level A3. 

It is true that BMW sells manual trannys in single digit percentages overall but when you get into the M-series it's roughly 50-50. But there's no doubt that manuals are becoming an endangered species here in the U.S. 

I am absolutely convinced that Audi's sales goals are realistic and those goals are achievable without penalizing the consumer who wants a car configured with a choice of transmissions. This is
very basic easily fulfilled stuff insofar as satisfying a small but vocal, loyal and influential core constituency. I respect *dmorrow's *opinions also but there are consumers who will migrate to other brands to get what they want. I'm going to wait to see what exactly is available on the A3 before I get steamed or worried.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

great points brookside. if paying a little bit more means i get to have my manual transmission? so be it. the pain of living in NA i guess. 

why do i get the feeling this car will not be shown in detroit?


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> why do i get the feeling this car will not be shown in detroit?


Why do I have the same no-show vibe? Maybe because all we have thus far are a few photos (published 30 days ago) of a fake-schnozzed black A3 in the run-up to Detroit? 
Meanwhile the competition (BMW 2-series and Mercedes CLA) have flooded the internet with numerous "spy" photos of the cars in various states of undress.

Or maybe Audi doesn't want to share the spotlight with Mercedes which has officially announced the debut of the production CLA in the Motor City in January? Dunno. 

No matter really, I still think the A3 will be worth the interminable wait. But the way they are handling info and pics....sheesh!


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

brookside said:


> I think perceptions have to change in order to keep the manual option available and it's a relatively simple solution. Let manual transmissions go from being categorized as a base transmission....or in Travis's words,"downselect" to a *performance option* with a reasonable price bump- maybe as part of an enhanced performance package on the entry level A3.
> 
> It is true that BMW sells manual trannys in single digit percentages overall but when you get into the M-series it's roughly 50-50. But there's no doubt that manuals are becoming an endangered species here in the U.S.
> 
> ...


It all comes down to what it costs Audi to provide the manual option to the customer and how many people will buy it at a set price. Bringing up the current BMW M line and saying it is roughly 50% manuals hardly seems relavent to the conversation of the A3's. Facts are few want to buy a car in this price range and performance level with a manual. Big problem right now is they currently don't sell a lot of A3's and how many ways can you buy the current A3?

If the group that wants a manual diesel (with or without the Sportback, with or without AWD) doesn't get this option and wants to move on, where do they go?


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

I brought up the M-series because it is relevant - in that people do buy manuals in automobiles that are expensive and somewhat rare. And I've owned a couple more BMW's than Audi's so I didn't want to speculate about Audi's figures and percentages. Sorry if it seemed to you that I jumped the tracks.

But the A3 and it's future variations don't exist in some kind of bubble world- it will compete in the global marketplace with brands such as Mercedes and BMW. If you want to talk about only the A3- fine. S'ok with me. I'll continue to take in a wider view and write about it when I think it's appropriate. :wave:

As to where consumers go for getting what they want- the ideal configuration- in this segment - small/ sporty/ entry level premium is going to be filled with choices with a variety of vehicles tailored to smaller and smaller segments. Smart consumers end up getting pretty much what they want.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

brookside said:


> I brought up the M-series because it is relevant - in that people do buy manuals in automobiles that are expensive and somewhat rare. The A3 and it's future variations don't exist in some kind of bubble- it will compete in the global marketplace with brands such as Mercedes and BMW. If you want to talk about only the A3- fine. S'ok with me. I'll continue to take in a wider view and write about it when I think it's appropriate. :wave:
> 
> As to where consumers go for getting what they want- the ideal configuration- in this segment - small/ sporty/ entry level premium is going to be filled with choices with a variety of vehicles tailored to smaller and smaller segments. Smart consumers end up getting pretty much what they want.


I am not sure what exact configuration you want but if there aren't enough consumers that also want what you want you aren't going to get it. If all you are looking for is small/sporty/entry level premium, then great, this is what every A3 is.

If you require Sportback/Diesel/Manual/AWD I don't expect you'll get it. Even 3 of these 4 my guess is no. Some of the posts above talk about this consumer moving on, where are they going? 

I don't understand how the "smart consumers end up getting pretty much what they want", if there aren't enough of you, you will get what the market provides or settle for as close as you can get. There is a market for a manual Ferrari, but this market doesn't get what they want.


----------



## brookside (Jan 11, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> I am not sure what exact configuration you want but if there aren't enough consumers that also want what you want you aren't going to get it. If all you are looking for is small/sporty/entry level premium, then great, this is what every A3 is.
> 
> If you require Sportback/Diesel/Manual/AWD I don't expect you'll get it. Even 3 of these 4 my guess is no. Some of the posts above talk about this consumer moving on, where are they going?
> 
> I don't understand how the "smart consumers end up getting pretty much what they want", if there aren't enough of you, you will get what the market provides or settle for as close as you can get. There is a market for a manual Ferrari, but this market doesn't get what they want.


Like I said "pretty much what they want". I think you've become a bore and driven off into the weeds with your points.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

brookside said:


> Like I said "pretty much what they want". I think you've become a bore and driven off into the weeds with your points.


It really hurts that you think I am a bore. 

You post something and I don't agree, move along. :wave:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

dmorrow said:


> It all comes down to what it costs Audi to provide the manual option to the customer and how many people will buy it at a set price. Bringing up the current BMW M line and saying it is roughly 50% manuals hardly seems relavent to the conversation of the A3's. Facts are few want to buy a car in this price range and performance level with a manual. Big problem right now is they currently don't sell a lot of A3's and how many ways can you buy the current A3?
> 
> If the group that wants a manual diesel (with or without the Sportback, with or without AWD) doesn't get this option and wants to move on, where do they go?


+1. The biggest problem for Audi is ensuring they have the correct mix of product on the ground for immediate sale (not for order, not special order, not dealer trade). The fewer powertrain options they have to deal with the easier it is from a product planning and sales point of view


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

that's a tricky game to play travis. if you don't offer enough choice customers will simply go elsewhere. bmw, mazda and mercedes will all be bringing diesels to market in 2013. the a3 will be facing a lot of competition when it finally arrives.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> that's a tricky game to play travis. if you don't offer enough choice customers will simply go elsewhere. bmw, mazda and mercedes will all be bringing diesels to market in 2013. the a3 will be facing a lot of competition when it finally arrives.


The issue is whether Audi of America can bring these models to the US _profitably._ They're happy to sell TDI Q7s and A8s all day long because the margins are so substantial. When you're already talking $60-$80k an additional few thousand premium for TDI is easily absorbed.

The real trick is to be able to price an A3 Sportback or Sedan TDI profitably in the United States. Were Audi pushing the same volume as BMW this probably wouldn't be an issue, but at this point in time it is indeed a tricky balancing act between profitable sales and keeping a certain segment of the populace happy and within the Audi fold.


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

dmorrow said:


> If the group that wants a manual diesel (with or without the Sportback, with or without AWD) doesn't get this option and wants to move on, where do they go?


I am willing to $10K premium over lets say a golf to get what I want, sportsback, AWD, TDI, Manual would be ideal. If I go elsewhere I still might not being able to get what I want, but it does not cost me $10K premium either. 
The problem is that the average consumer wants an automatic (we should be grateful that we don't have to deal with a big torque converter here anymore!), AWD (not understanding quattro sophistication), they slowly warm up to TDIs just because the MPGs look good, not appreciating the luxury of torque, and they want the car now,off the lot, not waiting 6 months like in Europe when the car is built to specs, with dozens of options selectable.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

the bmw 328i in canada starts at 43.5k. (including luxury, sport, or modern line.) there is also the 320i starting at 35.4k and the 328i x-drive classic for 39.9k. in europe, "320d" is priced 1000 euros lower than the 328i. this car is going to be rebadged as a 328d in NA and if it ends up being priced similarly, we should expect the 328d to be priced just below 42k with the same packages. this is not so far off the present a3 tdi which is priced at just over 37k with no options. the 328d is going to have 184hp with a 5500rpm red line. if audi decides to go with the 150hp tdi and no manual, the alternative would be the 328d for me, no question. alternatives would be the c class, which is coming with a 201hp diesel this coming fall and it will be priced around 40k as well. again only a couple thousand away from from the a3 tdi. how about the CLA? then there is the mazda 6 2.2L diesel with 181hp. imo, audi needs to be quite aggressive if they are going to win new ground against the competition.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Here's to hoping you can all pre-order what you want and then Audi releases a normal set of A3's later. That way the 20 of us actually waiting to buy this A3/S3/RS3 Sportback can get on with our lives (Happy as a Clam with the car we actually want.) :laugh: 

Hey, I can dream can't I? :thumbup:

O and BTW, I don't want a Manual, I like Technology/Performance. opcorn:


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

sooooooo detroit auto show? a3 sedan? i am thinking not... 

at least we will see the new infiniti q50, completely overhauled lexus IS, the CLA and probably bmw 328d.


----------



## LazyLightning (Aug 11, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> Good luck on the A3 AWD Sportback Manual Diesel. If Audi doesn't bring it, where will all 10 of you go (especially in this price range)?
> 
> What do all of these manual transmission hatch customers buy now (in this price range)?
> 
> If you don't require the above, which one's will you accept? Because that is what it will come to.


I'll chime in since multiple posts seem to be wondering where frustrated customers go...

My ideal car is: manual/AWD/hatchback/diesel (but I'm willing to sacrifice diesel for now, and I'd take RWD as opposed to AWD too - I just don't like FWD). Although I loved many things about my A3 6-spd, I just don't enjoy the dynamics of FWD. So: I abandoned ship and bought a 4dr Golf R w/ sunroof & nav - gives me 3 out of 4, which is 1 out of 4 better than anything in the US Audi stable!

'Tis a pity: I prefer the styling / aesthetics of Audi overall. But: my R is a blast to drive and gives me what I want behind the wheel. If Audi manages to bring an S3 or RS3 Sportback w/ manual tranny Stateside, they will lure me back for sure!

Lastly, although manual transmissions are a niche market here, and maybe it doesn't make sense for automakers to cater to the lunatic fringe like myself, there are scattered reports suggesting that manual transmission sales in the US are actually on the rise, so maybe the trend is reversing???:

http://www.nydailynews.com/autos/americans-driving-stick-shift-article-1.1072784

Might just be for econoboxes though!


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

kevlartoronto said:


> sooooooo detroit auto show? a3 sedan? i am thinking not...
> 
> at least we will see the new infiniti q50, completely overhauled lexus IS, the CLA and probably bmw 328d.


Unless there is a surprise reveal in Detroit, I think we're looking at Geneva in March or Beijing in April at this point in the game.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

news from bmw central. the new 3 series diesel will be coming with x drive. it's going to be a 2L 184hp 4 cylinder. production is confirmed for the beginning of july. if audi wants to catch up to bmw, they need to try and cover all their bases. maybe audi has gotten wind of this and is actually going to bring a quattro with their diesel a3 sedan and sportback.

i think if audi offers a competitive alternative to the 3 series or c class in the a3 sedan they could easily steal a lot of sales but they would need to bring the higher output diesel and gas engines to do so. More configurations wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

The crappy part of this is that Audi hasn't mentioned anything whatsoever. I'm concerned about the A3 in general for the US Market. Can anyone like George or Jamie give us a freaking update here. Really seems like we haven't had any news lately at all about the A3 in the US.

What's taking so long? I would think some info by now would be available...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

djdub said:


> The crappy part of this is that Audi hasn't mentioned anything whatsoever. I'm concerned about the A3 in general for the US Market. Can anyone like George or Jamie give us a freaking update here. Really seems like we haven't had any news lately at all about the A3 in the US.
> 
> What's taking so long? I would think some info by now would be available...


The story is the same as it has been for quite some time now: the A3 for North America will be available in 2013. Plenty of speculation about when the car will be shown (educated guesses are between Detroit this month and Shanghai in April) as well as when it will be on the ground for sale (again, educated guesses place it between July-September).

TLDR: you'll be able to buy one at some point this year, more than likely starting in Q3.


----------



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

Sorry for the rant. Just getting impatient. At least some news would help for the US Market. It just seems that Audi is so focused on their other cars that they aren't really giving the A3 enough time to get interest in the market(ing) aspect that it deserves. 

I must be a calm grasshopper. :wave:


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

djdub said:


> Sorry for the rant. Just getting impatient. At least some news would help for the US Market. It just seems that Audi is so focused on their other cars that they aren't really giving the A3 enough time to get interest in the market(ing) aspect that it deserves.
> 
> I must be a calm grasshopper. :wave:


Hey, I hear you loud and clear. My A3 is getting long in the tooth and I'm looking forward to replacing it with the new MQB, be it a sedan or the hatch. I think there's a lot of excitement and interest in the enthusiast community and the good news is that Audi of America is looking to put a lot of emphasis behind this car: they feel it will be their #2 seller very quickly, which means we should have a good shot at some good powertrain and equipment options.


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

djdub said:


> Sorry for the rant. Just getting impatient. At least some news would help for the US Market. It just seems that Audi is so focused on their other cars that they aren't really giving the A3 enough time to get interest in the market(ing) aspect that it deserves.
> 
> I must be a calm grasshopper. :wave:


That has made me wonder how sales of their big sedans, A6 & A8 are going. These cars seem to get a lot of publicity and advertising, whereas the A3 gets zero. I see mainly A4s on the road and they've grown larger lately.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

now that the SQ5 is coming to detroit I guess 100% we won't see the A3 what a bummer


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

The chance of the new A3 sedan debutting in the Detriot Autoshow 2013 is very much 0.

In a previos interview with the Audi head of design, it was stated that a new A3 family member is to be introduced every 5 months or so.

The A3 hatchback was revealed in Geneva 2012 (March).

The A3 sportback was launched in Paris 2012 (September).

As a result, the A3 sedan is most likely going to be released in the LA or Shanghai Autoshow in March/April 2013.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> The chance of the new A3 sedan debutting in the Detriot Autoshow 2013 is very much 0.
> 
> In a previos interview with the Audi head of design, it was stated that a new A3 family member is to be introduced every 5 months or so.
> 
> ...


I hope not LA, cause that show has already passed.

Maybe NY (March), or Chicago (February)?
Personally I would like to visit Chicago...and have no will or want to go to Shanghai


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Rudy_H said:


> I hope not LA, cause that show has already passed.
> 
> Maybe NY (March), or Chicago (February)?
> Personally I would like to visit Chicago...and have no will or want to go to Shanghai


I'd be surprised if they do New York and Chicago is so low profile compared to the others that it's likely a non-starter. Geneva or Shanghai are much more likely.


----------



## VWNCC (Jan 12, 2010)

Travis Grundke said:


> I'd be surprised if they do New York and Chicago is so low profile compared to the others that it's likely a non-starter. Geneva or Shanghai are much more likely.


I agree, but I think it is more likely to be launched in Shanghai than Geneva as the A3 sedan is targetting the American and Chinese markets.

Though, it will be very nice if it can be launched in Chicago or New York, but it does seem doubtful.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

VWNCC said:


> I agree, but I think it is more likely to be launched in Shanghai than Geneva as the A3 sedan is targetting the American and Chinese markets.
> 
> Though, it will be very nice if it can be launched in Chicago or New York, but it does seem doubtful.


I guess on one side, it makes sense to do Geneva...to avoid any politics  Chinese won't complain, Americans won't complain, just good ol' Switzerland...

I still think NY > Chicago, but I doubt Shanghai will get it, that will be a shock in all honesty. I can see A3 sedan in NY, and S3 sedan in Shanghai maybe.

Geneva - March 5-6th
NYC - March 29th - April 7th
Shanghai - Friday April 21 - 29th

Note : Geneva is where the sedan concept was launched in 2011


----------



## t.oorboh! (Feb 11, 2012)

my money would be on shanghai, considering the prototype was shown in china, and that the chinese market is a huge target of the A3 sedan.

if it does pop up in detroit, then i'll be taking a road trip next weekend. actually i might head to detroit either way. the toronto show is so lame. even when it had official "international" status it still sucked the bag.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

Rudy_H said:


> I guess on one side, it makes sense to do Geneva...to avoid any politics  Chinese won't complain, Americans won't complain, just good ol' Switzerland...
> 
> I still think NY > Chicago, but I doubt Shanghai will get it, that will be a shock in all honesty. I can see A3 sedan in NY, and S3 sedan in Shanghai maybe.
> 
> ...


Surprising part is that the concept was shown almost two years ago and we still haven't seen the production model.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

dmorrow said:


> Surprising part is that the concept was shown almost two years ago and we still haven't seen the production model.


I agree...that's why I think we are getting all pretty over anxious. This definitely should be something released for sale in the spring, but I thought I read somewhere we might not see a sedan at the dealer until autumn 2013 (Q3). 

AT LEAST, bring the 2014 Sportback  Can have them on the lots for the spring....in my driveway at least


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

both the mazda 6 concept and a3 sedan have been out so long they are almost ready for their midlife refresh!!!  my vote is geneva as well. that way they don't have to play favourites with either the american or chinese market.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

It appears bmw is about to announce an x-drive diesel in their 3 series sedan and wagon. This makes me very curious as to how Audi will respond with the a3 sedan.


----------



## wildhare (Feb 15, 2002)

Hurry up Audi! 

I'm waiting and nothing you have now is of any interest to me.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

I'd be more interested in hybrid than diesel. While diesel is torquey, it doesn't have the top end response of gasoline. Also the whole argument for diesel's frugality goes out the window when vwna is pricing them thousands above their gas counterparts. With hybrid performance oriented tuning, it will be uptick option rather than for people who get diesel just to make a statement (think different, etc.).


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

kevlartoronto said:


> It appears bmw is about to announce an x-drive diesel in their 3 series sedan and wagon. This makes me very curious as to how Audi will respond with the a3 sedan.


 Likely won't care cause the A4 will handle the 3-series...they might add diesel to the All Road now though. 

If BMW announces something for 1-series along those lines, then we will start talking.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

chiphead said:


> I'd be more interested in hybrid than diesel. While diesel is torquey, it doesn't have the top end response of gasoline. Also the whole argument for diesel's frugality goes out the window when vwna is pricing them thousands above their gas counterparts. With hybrid performance oriented tuning, it will be uptick option rather than for people who get diesel just to make a statement (think different, etc.).


 Pretty sure a hybrid is more expensive then a gas engine as well on initial sticker price. Plus replacing those batteries will be leaving you :banghead: 

Long term, diesel kills hybrid. Here in North America, you can't use horsepower even though we have miles of open roads. If you want to pass someone, you need torque. Not sure where you are going with 'hybrid performance oriented tuning'. An ECU tune to a turbo diesel, will destroy hybrid any day of the week. 

Hybrid is the biggest hype machine on the planet today, right behind iPhones. Great for the disposable generation we became.


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

Rudy_H said:


> Pretty sure a hybrid is more expensive then a gas engine as well on initial sticker price. Plus replacing those batteries will be leaving you :banghead:
> 
> Long term, diesel kills hybrid. Here in North America, you can't use horsepower even though we have miles of open roads. If you want to pass someone, you need torque. Not sure where you are going with 'hybrid performance oriented tuning'. An ECU tune to a turbo diesel, will destroy hybrid any day of the week.
> 
> Hybrid is the biggest hype machine on the planet today, right behind iPhones. Great for the disposable generation we became.


 
Right on the money! :thumbup:


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

Forgot about Travis' other post... 

http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-a3-plug-in-hybrid-autosalon-genf-2013-3773231.html 

Still $8,000 Euros, direct conversion that is $16,000!!! It will however still use the same 2.0T that the standard has, so yes tunerability is there. 

However...the cost...I will spend that money on a big turbo kit and watch those MPG's drop!


----------



## docjenser (Jul 13, 2003)

Rudy_H said:


> Forgot about Travis' other post...
> 
> http://www.autobild.de/artikel/audi-a3-plug-in-hybrid-autosalon-genf-2013-3773231.html
> 
> ...


 
1 Euro = 1.33 Dollars


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

docjenser said:


> 1 Euro = 1.33 Dollars


 Keep in mind that there is never a direct pricing translation. Each country gets prices set based on market factors. In other words, most Euro A3s sold would price in the $35-$45k range in the US if we did a direct pricing translation. Obviously our market won't accept that, so Audi of America prices accordingly. 

Another reason why localized production is so important to keeping things competitive.


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

Rudy_H said:


> Likely won't care cause the A4 will handle the 3-series...they might add diesel to the All Road now though.
> 
> If BMW announces something for 1-series along those lines, then we will start talking.


 well if audi wants to compete they better care. the 3 series is offered in the 320i, 328i, 335i, m3 and now a 328d soon all with xdrive and rwd. the a3 sedan is another story. the a3 sedan will definitely give audi the upper hand against the 1 series. actually, given bmw's penchant to try and fill every little gap, i'm surprised a 1 series sedan is so far off. 

for me, engine and transmission are very important. i prefer the design of the a4, and the up and coming a3 sedan in particular, but if it doesn't have the right engine/transmission combo i'm going to have to move on to a competitor. (probably bmw) please audi bring a solid selection of engine/transmission options in the a3!!!


----------



## dogbolter (Feb 28, 2010)

Audi had an advantage with the Sportback, as BMW and Merc have no compeditor to it. (I'm not counting the X1 as thats an SUV). BMW still hasn't brought the 1 Series hatchback over and Merc still haven't said wherher we are getting the A Class hatch or not.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Looks like BMW is also getting ready to bring a 2 series to NA. Not sure if Audi will be much of a competitor in performance. Although, Audi offers a superior product if you're matching dollar for dollar.


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

Rudy_H said:


> Hybrid is the biggest hype machine on the planet today, right behind iPhones. Great for the disposable generation we became.


Think BMW ActiveHybrid, Lexus LS, Infiniti M, Porsche 918. All of these cars use hybrids on their top line models. I think the days of using V8 and to a lesser extent, V12/V10 models to delineate the premium line will go out of fashion, to be replaced by hybrid/turbos. Similar to eps, we may miss the feeling of hydraulic/pure gas, but such is the price of progress.


----------

